

List of Printer Manufacturers working with the Secret Service" - pastr
http://www.scribd.com/doc/81897582/microdots-pdf

======
droithomme
It's very interesting because we already knew this list from tests that have
been done that identified tracking dots on output from printers from these
manufacturers.

<http://w2.eff.org/Privacy/printers/docucolor/>

[https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-
not-d...](https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-not-display-
tracking-dots)

It validates that there wasn't something that went unnoticed on manufacturers
that don't employ tracking dots.

However, there are several printers who use tracking dots who it seems have
done so of their own prerogative and not because the SS asked them to. Notably
Dell, Epson, Lanier, Lexmark, NRG, Panasonic, Savin and Toshiba are doing it
voluntarily or because of contact with some other agency.

Tracking dot free printers may be obtained from Samsung or Okidata, the two
Korean companies. Clearly years of living under a military dictatorship and
now being a free country have had an effect on what Korean companies are
willing to do for government security apparatchiks.

~~~
nmridul
Curiously enough, none of the Samsung's printer show the tracking dots as per
the list at [https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-
not-d...](https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-not-display-
tracking-dots).

Not sure if that means they do not track or they use some other means to track
?

------
fabricode
FTA, the Secret Service replied to a FOIA request:

> ...we are enclosing a list of manufacturers that "have fulfilled or agreed
> to fulfill document identification requests submitted by the Secret
> Service."

Canon, Brother, Casio, Hewlett-Packard, Konica, Minolta, Mita, Ricoh, Sharp,
Xerox

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
No Epson? Well that is odd.

~~~
snowwrestler
It just means they have not been asked to identify an actual person for an
actual case. I would not take this as proof that Epson (or any other company
not on this list) printers are free from the ID dots.

------
Cieplak
How to build your own laser printer:

[http://www.amazon.com/Build-Postscript-Laser-Printer-
Bundle/...](http://www.amazon.com/Build-Postscript-Laser-Printer-
Bundle/dp/0830647384)

Has anyone here built a printer before? I'd like to build one for Richard
Stallman and his Lemote YeeLoong, and send it to him with the source code.

~~~
nrp
Nicholas C. Lewis posted a decent open source inkjet[0] on Thingiverse. He had
a Kickstarter for his inkjet cartridge controller[1], which I later used for
something silly[2].

0: <http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:8542>

1: <http://nicholasclewis.com/projects/inkshield/>

2: <http://eclecti.cc/hardware/semi-automatic-paintbrush>

------
gnu8
At least they aren't working with Scribd.

------
viro101
Is this new? I thought this has been a well known fact for some time.

------
peterknego
Not Samsung?

